# Who smokes ?! Poll



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Do you smoke?*​
Hell yeah I love to smoke. 4415.66%hmmmm now and again 7727.40%Hell no my body is a temple16056.94%


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok I am sorting out my training and my diet but I still smoke!! 

Not many maybe 5-6 a day..

Am I alone or are there any others out there who smoke and train as well.

I must admit its killing my chest on cardio workouts..

So I will attempt to stop "Again" soon..


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't smoke cigarettes but smoke about 2 shisha pipes a day on average, which if you listen people equals about 30 ciggies or so. Part of the job though having a shisha place and all.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Very very rarely, used to be 20+ a day though until about age 20


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

empzb said:


> Don't smoke cigarettes but smoke about 2 shisha pipes a day on average, which if you listen people equals about 30 ciggies or so. Part of the job though having a shisha place and all.


Oh god yeah I smoke shisha sometimes as well!! I love it strawberry with ice in the water


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

dont smoke, dont drink, dont do rec drugs, just dont do it , sad i know lol


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

I hate smoking, I tried it when I was younger but have never actually done it.

Powerhousemcgru and I always say to his parents "just give up" but we know it's easy for us to say but we just don't understand.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Used to smoke like a chimney. Have total control over it now. Can go weeks and weeks without thinking about it, have a night on the booze and **** then leave them again.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dnt drink, smoke or take recreational drugs..... just pound in the gear at high does!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

quit 3 years ago and its the best thing i ever did, lost two sisters, 44 and 45 and smoking was a big factor in the deaths.....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

No never have, not even as a kid - I've always thought it stank. Not interested in 'recreational' drugs and I've not had a beer in about a year.

My weakness is curry, roast dinners, ice cream and chocolate.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I smoke, I quit for 10 months last year and it did absolutely nothing for my fitness and nothing for my general well being. Obviously im not talking internally as i don't often x ray my lungs so that side i couldnt tell anyway, obviously in the long run it's a different matter but i'll cross that bridge when i come to it.

So anyway, 10 months off with no real trouble stopping so i started again purely because i enjoy it and quitting seemed to do me no good generally speaking and I have no intentions of jacking it in anytime soon, i like it, it breaks up my day along with my other 'hobbies' plus it does wonders for killing off the urge for junk food which is handy when the mind gets weak


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

jay631 said:


> Oh god yeah I smoke shisha sometimes as well!! I love it strawberry with ice in the water


Jeez just the plain old ice'd strawberry....

If you get the change to try others I would recommend.

Lemon and mint with a lemon & ice base.

Grape and mint

Orange and mint

Strawberry and Vanilla with a milk base

Blueberry herbal and mint baccy with a red bull base (this is one of our Houkara special blends) :thumbup1:

Has to be Alfaker tobacco though. Or starbuzz but that's harder to get over here.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

empzb said:


> Don't smoke cigarettes but smoke about 2 shisha pipes a day on average, which if you listen people equals about 30 ciggies or so. Part of the job though having a shisha place and all.


but thats wicked having your own shisha place

i have only ever smoked shisha once. was great well relaxing


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

jay631 said:


> Not many maybe 5-6 a day..


5 or 6... if that's true you may as well give it up now, before it gets to 10-15. Know what I mean?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

oliver Roberts said:


> but thats wicked having your own shisha place
> 
> i have only ever smoked shisha once. was great well relaxing


it has it's benefits :thumb: has only been open a week so still picking up customers but it is definately relaxing. Weekends after shutting up just chilling till 4 in the morning with a pipe. Lost weight and am more tired, but hell it's good fun, and the tiredness is probably due to the 14 hour days including my day job


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

empzb said:


> Jeez just the plain old ice'd strawberry....
> 
> If you get the change to try others I would recommend.
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing man, but do the bases actually make much of a difference? When i smoke shisha - which is very rare these days i'm only interested in mint, but that combo sounds good!

Oh and the other thing is - you said said its the equivellent of 30 a day, but i thought it you weren't supposed to inhale? Therefore making it not really that bad at all.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DanB said:


> That sounds amazing man, but do the bases actually make much of a difference? When i smoke shisha - which is very rare these days i'm only interested in mint, but that combo sounds good!
> 
> Oh and the other thing is - you said said its the equivellent of 30 a day, but i thought it you weren't supposed to inhale? Therefore making it not really that bad at all.


Bases do make a difference if they compliment the flavours and are strong enough. Vimto is another good one to use apparantly (not tried this yet though)

Well - if you don't take back fair enough, but since I started smoking I can't help take it back :lol: to be honest - you miss out on the buzz if you don't.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

empzb said:


> Bases do make a difference if they compliment the flavours and are strong enough. Vimto is another good one to use apparantly (not tried this yet though)
> 
> Well - if you don't take back fair enough, but since I started smoking I can't help take it back :lol: to be honest - you miss out on the buzz if you don't.


Yeah, i mean i have done at times, but i was specifically told with shisha smoke you shouldn't inhale.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DanB said:


> Yeah, i mean i have done at times, but i was specifically told with shisha smoke you shouldn't inhale.


Not heard that, I know some don't but never heard people say the whole point of smoking it is you're not meant to.

Cigars I can understand not taking back, but shisha isn't harsh or hot/strong. (well shouldn't be). If your not taking back it might be worth trying the herbal in future as the whole point of the tobacco is you get a buzz from the nicotine which is wasted + with herbal the risk of mouth cancer is slightly lower if you don't take back so say.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hell no my body is a temple

hahahahahahha just dont smoke


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

empzb said:


> Jeez just the plain old ice'd strawberry....
> 
> If you get the change to try others I would recommend.
> 
> ...


Ah the good old Alfaker... the tub in a box is the one I get I will certainly have a go at some point sounds good.



Witch-King said:


> 5 or 6... if that's true you may as well give it up now, before it gets to 10-15. Know what I mean?


Oh its true I actually have only been smoking that ammount for as far as I know I consider myself as a light smoker one in the morning, 2 at work, and a 3-4 in the evening after a long old day 

I will stop I just need to get it all together!!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Smoked off and on for years,i do like a tab but got a very young daughter now so they are out of the window for good:thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Smoking makes you stink, makes you skint and gives you premature wrinkles! I don't get why people smoke tbh. :confused1:

Even the whole concept of smoking is silly to me! :mellow:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Smoking makes you stink, makes you skint and gives you premature wrinkles! I don't get why people smoke tbh. :confused1:
> 
> Even the whole concept of smoking is silly to me! :mellow:


You are exactly right with all them points but if you've never smoked you can't understand the appeal.

After say a hard days work its nice to just spark up and have a bit of a nice smoke and rest.

BUT it kills you and i want to see my daughter grow up so they gotta go.


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

I smoke once a week, usually after a drink. On that night i'll probably go through 6-10 cigs. I realise it's not healthy and when i'm not smoking i can't stand the smell either but it's something i enjoy and find myself looking forward to.

In many ways it's the act of smoking i enjoy more than any nicotine rush (i'd argue i'm not addicted but then i've not tried to stop...). The going outside and taking a break from the noise of the club. The chance to talk and understand someone first time, the banter in the smoking area and a way to break up the night/escape from awkward social moments. It's a nice way to pick up girls but i'm aware that it probably turns off more in the long run.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I do, but just started a course of Champix...Fingers crossed...!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I love a ciggie, I smoke about 10 a day no more than that. It doesn't effect me when doing cardio (it will do when I start back after a 6 month lay off) :cursing:

Went to the Doctors the other week for the over 40's MOT, my BP was OK 45BPM and I took the peak flow right to the end. The Nurse said are you still smoking? I said of course I had one before I came in here. :tongue: She just tutted.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Nelson said:


> I do, but just started a course of Champix...Fingers crossed...!!!


Let me know how you get on mate. I tried Zyban but they didn't work on me I smoked more. :whistling:


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Used to smoke and giving up was the hardest but also most satisfying thing I ever did.

Now if I only I could give up the vodka...


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Let me know how you get on mate. I tried Zyban but they didn't work on me I smoked more. :whistling:


Will do mate, nurse pretty much guaranteed they would work... 

I had a similar experience to you though at my MOT.

Heart rate was 38BPM, they are even sending me to the hospital to have it checked under stress as it's so low...:laugh:

Blood pressure was fine.

She then made me blow in some contraption to "show me all the bad that the **** are going me"

Carbon monoxide meter or something...

I puffed in it and it came out lower than most non-smokers....:laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I smoke likeeee 200 cigarettes a dayyy, usually have 2 or 3 at once mannn, well hard!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> dont smoke, dont drink, dont do rec drugs, just dont do it , sad i know lol


Yeh what he said


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

I stopped for 16years, started again at watford Gap services after riding back from the motogp at Donnington last year. Continual rain and mad coach drivers made my bottle go. My mate bought 20 and we smoked them between us.

My girl didn't like me smoking so I switched over to an electonic cigarette called a Tornado. Its a different experience and I am using it wean myself off smoking altogether.

I do enjoy a good cigar. The lads I work with import their own so get the odd one or two from them. Cigar smoking is a nice mellow experience especially a good Cuban.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I just gave up. Easier than I thought. Didn't use any patches or anything, cold turkey n the odd pi ssy fit. Feel just the same tbh but smell better and don't snore like a grizzly bear anymore


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> I just gave up. Easier than I thought. Didn't use any patches or anything, cold turkey n the odd pi ssy fit. Feel just the same tbh but smell better and don't snore like a grizzly bear anymore


Good man, I think cold turkey is the only way to go :thumbup1:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Did smoke heavily for about 5 years than quit n had none for 2 years..now I smoke socially and at times when stressed I end up smoking for a week or so and than make sure I stop before I end up makin it a habit again

Smoking obviously impacts training/Cardio


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

been stopped 3 weeks


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> been stopped 3 weeks


Good Job..

It will be a week for me this thursday


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Never even tried it not even as a kid


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> I just gave up. Easier than I thought. Didn't use any patches or anything, cold turkey n the odd pi ssy fit. Feel just the same tbh but smell better and don't snore like a grizzly bear anymore


 :thumb :just started cold turkey today!!! just hope its as easy as you say it is!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Never tried smoking, only drink every couple of months now too.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Fourth day off 'em.. :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Heard that Champix is good,can get it off the doc:thumb:

Been around 3 months for me now,not bothering with them anymore.

I enjoyed each single tube of joy but its time to end the relationship.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just for info " If anyone cares!"

Been off the **** for 2 weeks today 

There was a health thing at work just paid £7.20 and got 6 weeks of gum patches inhalator.

So far so good


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

DNC said:


> Heard that Champix is good,can get it off the doc:thumb:


That's what I've been on, really helped, that and the bollockings from the nurse... :w00t:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I managed to quit smoking 25 days ago, along with that went drinking. If I drink I want to smoke along with it.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope try it once coughed my guts out never again


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

There is NOTHING better than shaking you can of spit tobacco then taking out a big glob of it pushing it under your gum. Grabbing your fishing pole and heading down to the river for some bass!

Yes i took to Southern American culture like a duck to water LOL


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Quit at end of febuary, smoked 15+ years, heavily for the last 10 when i took up drinking like a pro 

Went cold turkey on smoking after a couple of chest infections, still getting the odd craving


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

well, nothing really to brag about, but 3 days without any shisha. Not bad going! :lol: just got to be strong and knock it down to once or twice a week....


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

empzb said:


> well, nothing really to brag about, but 3 days without any shisha. Not bad going! :lol: just got to be strong and knock it down to once or twice a week....


Good job I actually have started with the shisha but dropped the ****!!

I was brought a new pipe and tobacco from egypt from the mother in law and was introduced to Coconut shisha!!! OMFG!!! its the bomg tastes great!!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

dont smoke altho since working doors and being around smokers etc i cant wait to hit fri and smoke my cafe crem :lol: will stop after this week tho


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

jay631 said:


> Good job I actually have started with the shisha but dropped the ****!!
> 
> I was brought a new pipe and tobacco from egypt from the mother in law and was introduced to Coconut shisha!!! OMFG!!! its the bomg tastes great!!


haha to be fair, it's a 'way' to cut down. Just don't get on the pipe every day instead :lol:

Coconut shisha is pretty fvcking good. Tbh - most the shisha I smoke is 

If you get the chance I would recommend:

Lemon & Mint

Grape & Mint

Strawberry & Vanilla

Rose & Vanilla

Rose, Watermelon & Grape

Blueberry & Mint

Mixed Berry & Mint

Strawberry & Kiwi

Orange & Mint

Apple & Mint

Mint goes with a lot of mixes :lol:


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

empzb said:


> haha to be fair, it's a 'way' to cut down. Just don't get on the pipe every day instead :lol:
> 
> Coconut shisha is pretty fvcking good. Tbh - most the shisha I smoke is
> 
> ...


Nice blends  I will give them a try, I think coconut and vanilla would be great


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

I smoked for 6+ years, got upto more than 20 a day! tried quitting many a times.... Quit Nov 2010 using Champix prescribed by my doctor and quit even before my quit date, they suddenly made me feel like **** weren't part of my life anymore, where as before everything was about when my next cig was! Saved unbeleivable amounts of money, also my muscle gains and energy levels have gone up more than they did on my last cycle and still havn't started another cycle yet to see the full potential gains since quitting!!!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

quit 10 years ago....still love to have one, but not broke me ban!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't smoke , I agree it stinks , clothes , furnishings the lot ... and as for snogging a smoker ... may as well snog an ashtray .... mind you if needs must :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes! also unbeleivable how much i hate it when someone walk into a room after just smoking...!! and when i used to smoke i never noticed!!


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

Smoked for 28 years gave up 23 days ago actually finding it a lot easier than i thought, maybe be easier as i have also stopped drinking alcohol so not really around other smokers.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Used to drink 2 bottles of whiskey a day, 6 smokes and got stoned when ever i could. That was up until i was about 19ish (21 now). Like to think im strait edge now smoking is absolutely retarded but i understand why some do it when they feel they have/need to 'blend'.

I do have a horrible addiction to Jelly Babies though :laugh:


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Smoke around 5-6 a day. Pretty pointless for that amount really.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Not at all, never tried, don't want too.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Occasional pipe-smoker.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Occasional pipe-smoker.


 :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smoked 20+ a day for thirty years. Never seemed to affect my training any. Gave up nine weeks ago. Fingers crossed, still going strong.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm only once every two-three months hardly think this really does any damage at all. But mind you i went to Las Vegas for 8 nights last year and became a chain smoker fat Cigars, menthol cigarettes for a week. Lol . Remember leaving the airport and i left a pack of 18 cigarettes on the chair in the lounge as I didn't want them.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

will-uk said:


> :whistling:


Nope, I mean a proper pipe. Straight billiard with a classical English blend, Squadron Leader is the current favourite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

x


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

been smoking for 15 years, decided change my bad habits.

my phone app states: its been 50 days 350 cigs £104 saved... since i have quit


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I may have the odd joint, but when you take jack3d, you need to get to sleep somehow, lol!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Do you know that 100 % of non smokers die ?


Lol, death is such a surprise when it's put into percentages...


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I smoked hash evreynight for about 7 year, just a couple of spliffs when my day was done, but quit 8 years ago. Not smoked since, and dont think i ever will, bloody stinks but you dont notice untill you quit, used to have an odd *** when out but was not one for smoking ciggys throughout the day.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I was a smoker and mass toker. But stopped smoking grass 3 odd years ago, as I all of a sudden was responsible for caring for my sister, and stopped smoking tobacco last year. Funny though, as I dreamed about having a cigarette last night?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> dont smoke, dont drink, dont do rec drugs, just dont do it , sad i know lol


You may need to change your avi


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Used to smoke full time for about 5 years. Only would have a smoke now when i take the notion on a night out or somthing. Still really enjoy a good smoke though.


----------



## StockysWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

I smoke about 20 a day really need to stop but last time i stopped i ate nothing but S***e constantly!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I smoked for over 10 years now i only smoke 1 night per week if i'm out having a beer, rest of the time I don't touch it.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the smell and taste of a cigarette is disgusting... but once I've had a few drinks, I like it. Weird.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

4 weeks without a cigarette now!  although I do smoke a couple of doobs daily lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope..Can't justify the money,cant stand the stink.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I fcking love smoking.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

I smoke about 12 a day maybe less if i'm working


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 33 for me and its not been as hard as I thought it would have been. No pills patches or gum either, just will power.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

smoking as I'm typing ..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Usually just when I have a drink, I can't afford to smoke on a full time basis


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Usually just when I have a drink, I can't afford to smoke on a full time basis


still u have your e cigs ..!

u ship overseas?


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't smoke, lots of people in my family do and they have put me off smoking personally.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Smoked on and off at school, seriously took it up at age 23 for about 5 years, quit for 2 years, back on for another 9 years, quit again until now. (16 months ago)

Bully for me


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I been smoking for 11 years (about 20 a day) I was around 9 stones, then I decided to quit (no help just willpower) I started training, eating more, now I am 13,5 stones I can run for miles and at today I can say that quitting was one of the best decision I have ever taken in my life.

edit: I don't smoke from almost 2 years


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

champix , very strong stuff, does the job tho


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Since a kid! Tried to quit I feel I enjoy it thou! I'm gonna cut down defiantly... It doesn't effect me with the gym, I can actually run for miles.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Started again after 6 year off them brought one of them vapour pen to try and quit this time but all I do now is smoke in between fans.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Average 15 cigs a day

I get the small pack - psychology, keep telling yourself you're gonna quit after this pack and then do the same thing later. Clever ****ers  I let myself fall into the trap each time, but w/e.

Smoked Marlboro ice blasts for a while but 1 normal cig = 3/4 of those. It was getting way out of hand so went back to regular.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

guvnor82 said:


> Started again after 6 year off them brought one of them vapour pen to try and quit this time but all I do now is smoke in between fans.


watch out for nicotine poisoning. e-cigs are the devils work.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I went Body power Saturday and see one of the sponsored athletes smoking outside was kinda shocked seeing as there meant to be promoting a healthy lifestyle... but no i don't smoke used to haven't smoked for 4-5 years now


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can never for the life of me just get it why athletes would ever smoke! You see it outside gyms, guys smoking after just having a great bodybuilding session, what a great advert for fitness and taking care of your body not!!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

I gave up 7 days ago I used 25mg patches for 4 days and that was that I started smoking when I was 18 im just about to turn 27... I aint smoking again f*ck that!!!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Hell no, my body is a temple.

Nice to see I'm not the only boring one; no rec drugs, no drink, no smokes.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Been on a vape e cig since last October, what made this easy was due to being on nicotine minis for a few months.

Trouble is the vape, e cig, goes in my mouth, I can draw and exhale vaper and it contains nicotine. I actually believe I've now swapped one for another. After my holiday I'll be going back on the mints.

My addiction is constant, and the e cig is not breaking that all important habit :sad:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope. But I vape.

One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! 

Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk

My setup is the Innokin iTaste 134 with an Innokin iClear 30 dual coil clearomizer.

My e-liquid is Madrina by Suicide Bunny. Zero nicotine. Love it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> Nope. But I vape.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear!
> 
> ...


 What is it, what does it do, taste like, etc. Sorry I'm completely uneducated in this subject


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

kristina said:


> Nope. But I vape.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear!
> 
> ...


Looks like Darth Vader's Lighsaber hilt.



I quit smoking cigarettes a year and 9 months ago. There have been a few slip ups when I've been drinking but I haven't bought a pack since August 2012.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Looks like Darth Vader's Lighsaber hilt.
> 
> View attachment 151309
> 
> ...


I'm not even kidding, it weighs just under 4kg of solid stainless steel. It's a blunt weapon and inspired by the Gatling gun.










"Innokin is known for its uniquely designed devices and hardware. Their latest released doesn't disappoint: the Gatling gun inspired iTaste 134.

Recently, Innokin Technology announced the launch of the iTaste 134, following in a series of past iTaste branded products.

The iTaste 134 is a variable wattage device that is 100 percent stainless steel. What makes the iTaste so different from the rest of the mods on the market is, it was designed for lovers of weapons grade reliability.

In short, the iTaste 134 is a solid stainless steel work of art."


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> What is it, what does it do, taste like, etc. Sorry I'm completely uneducated in this subject


No worries - happy to answer any questions. There's SO much information about vaping; the best thing I can suggest is checking out some YouTube vids for more of a visual intro to the gear...






But to summarise, vaping can help smokers quit or can also be enjoyed by those who like shisha. I personally don't smoke and have never been an addicted smoker; when I was younger I went through a short phase where I social smoked when I was drinking... but now at 26 I don't really drink, and don't smoke at all.

eLiquids come in different flavours and nicotine strengths including 0mg for those who don't need or want nicotine. However, contrary to popular belief, nicotine is about as harmful for you as is caffeine; it's a stimulant and for smokers, the most dangerous substances are all the other thousands of chemicals in tobacco, which are combined into a traditional cigarette, not the nicotine.

The pharmaceutical grade ingredients in liquids are:

1) the base (propylene glycol and/or vegetable glycerin)

2) sometimes distilled water

3) natural flavouring depending on the flavour

4) nicotine

Here's some info on the benefits of vaping that I just copied from Google but it gives you an idea as to why it's beneficial..

No flame, no burning tobacco or any other substances

No tar and none of the thousands of chemicals in cigarettes

No unpleasant odours or tobacco smells clinging to clothes and hair

Not banned under the UK smoking ban

Less costly than smoking

No smoke irritation to your eyes

Huge choice of flavours

Controllable nicotine level (or even zero nicotine)

More flexible - you can take one or two puffs if you want, rather than feeling you have to finish or waste a whole cigarette.

No more matches, lighters, ashtrays and dirty smelly cigarette butts.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

As stated, thanks to the e cig, it's helped greatly with overall health and the issues of cost.

The problem is the addiction and the habit, which it breaks none. Although I use the middle strength e liquid, I have found I've substituted the cigarette for vaping...

Also find it strange the 0% e liquid on offer, why bother! it's like kinda like slapping myself around the head! what a waste, while I have a misses at home to do the slapping for me. Free of charge


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> No worries - happy to answer any questions. There's SO much information about vaping; the best thing I can suggest is checking out some YouTube vids for more of a visual intro to the gear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> As stated, thanks to the e cig, it's helped greatly with overall health and the issues of cost.


Glad to hear!



Hafpor said:


> The problem is the addiction and the habit, which it breaks none. Although I use the middle strength e liquid, I have found I've substituted the cigarette for vaping...


1. To substitute smoking for vaping is THE biggest benefit; you are essentially removing a dangerous substance from your addiction and now the next step (if you WANT to quit vaping) is both easier and safer.

2. Vaping is nothing compared to a smoking habit. People enjoy vaping because it's just that; your vaping "addiction" is now the equivalent to someone saying "I'm addicted to coffee" - yes you might be, but is sure as hell is better for you than cancer sticks and vaping is also easier to wean off of than cigarettes.



Hafpor said:


> Also find it strange the 0% e liquid on offer, why bother!


1. When quitting cigarettes, people wean themselves off the nicotine by going down in strengths and then eventually when you are ready, some people go down to zero and then work on that physical habit (ie the addiction to holding and puffing on a device).

2. Enjoying vaping doesn't mean you necessarily want nicotine. I often switch between 6mg, 9mg and 0mg depending on my mood and if I want a nicotine hit - it's the same concept as say having a decaf coffee - I have decaf coffee more often than not because of choice... but know many people who say "what's the point"... everyone has their reasons.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to smoke all day every day, then cut it down to just afternoon/evening, now I can go for a few days without them. This has taken years to get to this stage it's hard to quit altogether, I don't have the financial problem to sway me as I havent had to buy **** for well over 5 years


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

never did never will, disgusting smell


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Smoked for ten years and had my last one on London Bridge at the turn of the century, can't believe I ever used to smoke now. .... disgusting. ????


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Hell no my body is a temple

apart from some weed every now and then


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

Never have and now we don't have to deal with it inside pubs etc ive become really seneitive to it and when I smell it in public it makes me gag.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Who smokes the pole?


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Nope don't smoke. Not to offend anyone but I really don't see the point it waisting circa £50 a week on ciggy's when theres no plus out of them. Id rather put the money elsewhere.

Another thing that gets me, is I have mates that will moan constantly about being short on money yet happily smoke away - drop the ciggy's and enjoy the extra £50 a week?

I do smoke the odd joint, but you get something out of that, when I say odd joint, I mean the odd sunday with mates chilling out we will have the odd doob


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

What really annoys me is smokers who have manky teeth dog sh1t breath. Don't tell me they don't know they got sh1t breath.

p.s. don't smoke never has.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

cooltt said:


> What really annoys me is smokers who have manky teeth dog sh1t breath. Don't tell me they don't know they got sh1t breath.
> 
> p.s. don't smoke never has.


That's the funny thing, you don't realise how much you stink until you give up and smell it on others lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kristina said:


> Nope. But I vape.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear!
> 
> ...


I Started vaping last november. never looked back

Had one lapse on my work night out in december i was pretty smashed and smoked a couple of cigs but none since.

I just use evod battery and a mini protank 3 by kanger. Funny though I was actually on your website a few days ago looking around lol

You ever tried drip tips instead of tanks?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> That's the funny thing, you don't realise how much you stink until you give up and smell it on others lol


I have a mate who moans he can't find a girl friend, he smokes and has really bad sh1tty breath. I tell him its because your breath smells of sh1t mate. No its because hes shy apparently.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Nope. But I vape.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear!
> 
> ...


That just loos like your light sabre has malfunctioned.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Does dat chiz get you high..? srs


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

For about 10 years but on roll ups now. I'm generally fit though, can have awesome gym sessions and don't get of breathe easy. I just enjoy it too much, I literally couldn't give it up, along with tea. I'd rather have my bollocks cut off.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Does crack count..?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nah, tried it when I was 11 under peer pressure and never tried it again, just never seen the appeal.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Tried it once when i was like 12/13, coughed that much thought i was going green and going to die, decided it wasnt for me.

Used to be heavy on the reccy drugs (anything i could get, id take) but been clean for ages, dont even touch fat strippers nowadays


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I smoke like a mofo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

smoking is cool as fcuk


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Does dat chiz get you high..? srs


 @Kristina

Can we get stoned on this please?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Don't know how anyone smokes when those ecigs are available.

No brainer.

But I've never smoked and am not about to start vaping even if it is safer because I don't see any benefits.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gotta admit I don't understand anyone who takes up vaping that isn't a smoker :confused1:

I've seen kids doing it because they're sheep, can someone pls explain??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Gotta admit I don't understand anyone who takes up vaping that isn't a smoker :confused1:
> 
> I've seen kids doing it because they're sheep, can someone pls explain??


I don't either,fvck smoking natty lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Gotta admit I don't understand anyone who takes up vaping that isn't a smoker :confused1:
> 
> I've seen kids doing it because they're sheep, can someone pls explain??


It's like this shisha fad that's about atm. My sister has always been against drugs, weed and smoking and all that, but goes to shisha bars because it's a fad that a lot of the "stars" are into :confused1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I said:


> It's like this shisha fad that's about atm. My sister has always been against drugs' date=' weed and smoking and all that, but goes to shisha bars because it's a fad that a lot of the "stars" are into :confused1: [/quote']
> 
> Wtf is shisha?????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Wtf is shisha?????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


a "hookah"


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bora said:


> a "hookah"


You just want me to keep asking questions don't you lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Wtf is shisha?????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Some shyte that you smoke and gives you some sort of buzz, not enough of a bellend to know what it is in any detail tbh :lol:


----------



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

I 'quit' smoking about 2 years ago, used to be about 20 a day. I smoke on nights out, rare these days, and il smoke a couple of doobs on a Saturday night if I'm not training Sunday.

I don't feel any different in the gym the weeks I smoke, to the weeks I dont.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Rpatz said:


> I 'quit' smoking about 2 years ago, used to be about 20 a day. I smoke on nights out, rare these days, and il smoke a couple of doobs on a Saturday night if I'm not training Sunday.
> 
> I don't feel any different in the gym the weeks I smoke, to the weeks I dont.


20 a day and you dont feel anydifrent qutting? bet your bank balance does


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

smoked for a day when I was younger. didn't know what the crack was really so me and my mate done a box of 20 in about 10 min. went home and threw up all over my bedroom. bad crack


----------



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel better now than smoking 20 a day, loads better. If iv been out and smoked 20 in a day/night out now, it doesn't affect me the week after in the gym


----------



## GIANTALL (May 12, 2015)

I no longer smoke ....But do enjoy Vapeing...


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 171531
> 
> 
> I no longer smoke ....But do enjoy Vapeing...


What's in the vapour?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Verno said:


> Wtf is shisha?????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is it not just the tobacco they smoke in Egypt and the like? Generally has honey or some crap in it. Almost certainly better off with a silk cut.


----------



## GIANTALL (May 12, 2015)

MrM said:


> Is it not just the tobacco they smoke in Egypt and the like? Generally has honey or some crap in it. Almost certainly better off with a silk cut.


It has Honey, Orange Peel, Molasses, Apple (and other fruit) Nicotine (sometimes) and tastes great...But since its still combusted it is not good for you despite it actually tasting and smelling rather nice. And is comonally known as Shisha, Nargile, Hookah, Hubbly-Bubbly, Water-Pipe Tobacco.. Nakhala is a good maker of the Tobacco........................................But its still bad for you !!!


----------



## GIANTALL (May 12, 2015)

MrM said:


> What's in the vapour?


It contains Vegetable Glycerin, food grade flavoring, water and as much or as little to no nicotine at your personal choice.....and that's it


----------



## GIANTALL (May 12, 2015)

Some people enjoy a PG/VG mix VG = Vegetable Glycerin and PG = Propylene Glycol ...VG carries the softer sweeter flavors and cloud production...and PG contain the throat hit and sharper flavors ... Personal choice really and fully customizable to your preferences


----------



## I-thai (Jan 28, 2012)

Not smoked in two years, was nearly two packs a day...but have been vaping the last two years work my way down in nicotine %.....so many flavours to choose from and i'll still vape when i go nicotine free


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

No self respecting man will suck off a water vapour nicotine pipe.

Get some rizzla, packed of Amber leaf and inhale a good lung full of cancer fumes. Own it!

Bacco keeps me sane.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't see the point in it myself.

Used to smoke weed years ago, that got me stoned though so it was acceptable.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Like a good Cigar every now and again. Maybe 2 or 3 a year tops though.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont mind a bit nice herb but baccy makes me sick.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quit last October.

Still get the urge to smoke now and then (sometimes strong ones!) but I wouldn't enjoy it if I did to be honest.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> @Kristina
> 
> Can we get stoned on this please?


Nope.... about the same buzz as having a cup of coffee. :lol:


----------

